

Wikipedia founder backs site's systems after extortion scam - serengeti
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/06/wikipedia-founder-backs-sites-systems-after-extortion-scam

======
HarryHirsch
He's proud on how they dealt with a minor extortionist when PR agencies are
free to contribute to any entry, provided they declare their competing
interest! What to say?

